# Becker MEXICO 7948 RETRO-STYLED WITH IPOD LEAD & Apple iPhone 5 64GB Unlocked!!



## jonesbuyt9 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Becker MEXICO 7948 RETRO-STYLED WITH IPOD LEAD

Offer a retro car radio Becker Mexico 7948

On offer is a Becker Mexico retro car stereo model be 7948th
The Becker Mexico retro design that combines the 60 years with cutting-edge technology.
Thus one finds among other things, a phone module, a dual tuner, on integrated navigation system and voice-control in the radio.
The radio has a CF slot and load a MMC / SD card slot to play this music or the maps for navigation.
Delivery: Radio, GPS antenna, manual.
The memory card with maps
The VB of the radios is as indicated above.

Price: 800 Euro + shipping if Necessary

Orig navigation software, key card, cardboard, separate phone-u. GPS antenna, etc. available.


Contact me if interested, please PM me Amir Khan. Contact. Email: [email protected]


Becker Mexico 7948

Radio navigation system
- 167 MHz processor
- 32-bit processor
- 64 MB RAM
- 32 MB ROM
- Display available
- Maps:


Mobile phones in stock.


HTC Sensation XL ..........$300
Samsung Galaxy S III....$350
Samsung Galaxy S II........$250

Apple iPhone 5 64GB......$400
Apple iPhone 4S 64GB.......$350
Apple iPhone 4S 32GB.......$340
Apple iPhone 4S 16GB.......$330
Apple iPad 2 3G 64GB.......$300
Apple iPad 3 3G 64GB.......$350


Contact me if interested, please PM me Amir Khan

Contact Email: [email protected]*


----------

